# Colubrids > Pituophis >  bullsnake  eggs  denting  badly.  need  help

## bullsnakesowner

i  need  some  help.  my  bullsnake  had  9  eggs  and  each  egg  is  denting  in  badly.  i  have  kept  them  warm  and  keeping  them  moist  but  hasnt  helped.   why  are  the  eggs  doing  this  denting  ?

----------


## JLC

How long have they been incubating...and what is their expected hatch date? I don't know much about bullsnake eggs, but I know python eggs begin to dent several days to even a couple of weeks before they are due to hatch....sometimes enough that you wonder how there's even room for a snake left in there. Maybe bullsnake eggs do the same?

Quick EDIT: And welcome to BP.net!  :Handshake:

----------

